# Rideshare drivers amongst best paid workers in world.



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Uber wage calculation proved rideshare drivers are amongst the best paid workers in the world. And how is your hourly rate of pay calculated? Add all the time you were engaged (doing a job) and divide by your earnings for the shift. Formula: $240 (shift earnings) divided by 3( total hrs engaged) = $80 hourly rate of pay. Your car repayments or insurance payments are not considered as expenses as part of this exercise. Uber claims they are the burden of owning a vehicle, and would have been incurred regardless.

So stop whinging about the poor rate of pay !!!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Are you a real OP?


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> Are you a real OP?


Sorry can't reply. Just calling bank. Someone's stolen my money.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I have NO F's to give. When most bearly make a 100 in 8 hrs. Pre corona.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I have NO F's to give. When most bearly make a 100 in 8 hrs. Pre corona.


Let me assure you this is not a tax office sting. There is no need to understate your income on this forum. Uber is a reputable company that would never misrepresent the facts.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

See the rejection in my laughter ?

They only cry like babies in the court room. From what I've read, even more so than some drivers would.

You just haven't had that hard core reality check yet. No worries, your time is coming.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> When most bearly make a 100 in 8 hrs. Pre corona.


That is good money for a bear! Your jobs are being taken by lower-wage species!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Bears don't need money, only food and shelter. And an occasional back yard pool.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> That is good money for a bear! Your jobs are being taken by lower-wage species!


But can you, Bear, make enough to support your honey bear and buy some honey? Or do you have to steal food from the dumpster again?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

They are like humans. Always taking the easy way out.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Bears don't need money, only food and shelter. And an occasional back yard pool.


Bears only need food, not clothing or shelter. This is why bears have the advantage; bears don't even worry about living in a car! Bears just park by the woods and have a nap on a pile of pine straw! Humans cannot compete!


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> See the rejection in my laughter ?
> 
> They only cry like babies in the court room. From what I've read, even more so than some drivers would.
> 
> You just haven't had that hard core reality check yet. No worries, your time is coming.


My Dear Sir,

"Hard core reality check." Oh dear oh deary me. Such harsh language. Tell me, which company gives you a better opportunity to become Covid 19 immune than Uber. You drivers are so ungrateful. But thank you for "reaching out".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> They are like humans. Always taking the easy way out.


OH SURE !

COMPLAIN WHEN THEY EAT GARBAGE !

COMPLAIN WHEN THEY EAT YOUR LEG !

NO SATISFYING SOME PEOPLE !


----------



## chiefster1953 (Jul 20, 2020)

Reality is that you can earn a max of $25 to $30 an hour without surges - and this is only when you are getting back to back trips. If anyone is earning $80 an hour then tell me where you are and I will move there. It is what it is.


----------



## Fiona Garrison (Jul 24, 2020)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Uber wage calculation proved rideshare drivers are amongst the best paid workers in the world. And how is your hourly rate of pay calculated? Add all the time you were engaged (doing a job) and divide by your earnings for the shift. Formula: $240 (shift earnings) divided by 3( total hrs engaged) = $80 hourly rate of pay. Your car repayments or insurance payments are not considered as expenses as part of this exercise. Uber claims they are the burden of owning a vehicle, and would have been incurred regardless.
> 
> So stop whinging about the poor rate of pay !!!


You must be joking right! Rideshare drivers are amongst the lowest paid! No future in driving jobs


----------

